# KG to Chicago? Please!



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Sam Smith has published an article suggesting that the Bulls and Timberwolves are talking about a swap of players and draft picks that would send KG to the Bulls.

Please! Please! Please!

I just hope we can keep Tyson, Eddie and Jamal.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually, I just heard Smith on Tony Kornheiser's program, and this trade is his idea, not from insider sources or from the teams themselves.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't think Mchale would ever willingly let KG go. He likes him way to much ( even showed him some moves) and would always opt to build around him. The only way I could ever see KG leaving is if he did so off his own volition.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fergus</b>!
> 
> 
> I just hope we can keep Tyson, Eddie and Jamal.


Do you mean eddy curry or eddie robinson


THere's no way you'll get Tyson, Eddy, AND Jamal for KG


THe deal is Rose/Erob/Jay williams/first round draft pick/Chandler for KG. Chandler might be replaced by Fizer


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Nah, from what I heard it was like every bulls player except like Marshall and Crawford.

I'm against the trade. One Reson: We don't need all these players! I suppose we could trade some.

KG, MVP freak <-> Chandler, Curry, Robinson, Rose, Williams, Lottery


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: KG to Chicago? Please!*



> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> Actually, I just heard Smith on Tony Kornheiser's program, and this trade is his idea, not from insider sources or from the teams themselves.


It's not Sam's Idea. We as Bulls Fans have talked about this for the past 2 months. Sam got this idea from us. These writers visit sites like this to get ideas and write about them and claim to be their ideas.

As far as the trade goes, there is no way you can get either Chandler, Curry, or Crawford from the Bulls.

KG may be ur MVP but he can't do it all himself.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: KG to Chicago? Please!*



> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not Sam's Idea. We as Bulls Fans have talked about this for the past 2 months. Sam got this idea from us. These writers visit sites like this to get ideas and write about them and claim to be their ideas.
> ...


Can't so it himself? He was the 4th best team in the NBA this season by himself. Notive how I said "he" was the 4th best team, cus he is the entire team.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Contrary to Chicago's seemingly whacked out beliefs, KG isn't on the table.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cyberwolf</b>!
> Contrary to Chicago's seemingly whacked out beliefs, KG isn't on the table.


I doubt Chicago has even offered one deal for KG. A lot of this rumoring is due to the media, and the fact KG's hometown is Chicago. You are right though, KG isn't going to be traded.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

i swear though, if they do trade him, mchale must die


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt Chicago has even offered one deal for KG. A lot of this rumoring is due to the media, and the fact KG's hometown is Chicago. You are right though, KG isn't going to be traded.


Sorry for being rather vague, I when I said Chicago I really meant Chicago's media.

KG actually grew up in South Carolina. He only played at Farrgut Academy one or two seasons. Technically, I guess his hometown is Minnesota now because he lives there all year round.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If KG asks for this trade, thats the only way I see it happening


----------

